# Good Planer/Jointer combo recommendations?



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been saving up for a Jointer and a Planer but with such a small shop (small 1 car garage) I was thinking about a combination of the two machines. I was checking out the Jet JJP-12 which is a 12" Jointer and Planer combo all built into one unit. It seems like a good space saving idea but after looking at it more in person it felt rather cheap/flimsy. The fence was made out of aluminum (was hoping for iron) and the crank mechanism to raise and lower for planing felt flimsy.

Are all Jointer/Planer combo machines pretty much like this? Or are there other brands that offer a more robust higher quality design? I see Grizzly sells a couple different combo machines. Thanks for any input or advice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have a Mini Max FS35*

It's an older version, I had no issues with it. Original cost back when was $3000.00 if I recall.? I've only used it as a jointer since I had a 13" planer, still do. The conversion isn't bad, but the dust collection hook up a PITA . I don't know if they've improved it since:
http://www.minimax-usa.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=4&Itemid=35

If I had to have one I'd get this one based on the price and the quality I know Grizzly has, but I have no knowledge of this machine personally. I have 4 other Grizzly tools.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Jointer-Planer/G0633
 bill


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

I had put a lot of thought into getting a combo machine as well. The jet was a thought at one point, but for the same reasons I de decided against it. Laguna is the way to go from what ive read and heard from other guys who have done it. I ended up buying a powermatic planer with a helical head cutter, and I'm ordering the jointer with the same cutter head now. Everyone said if you can get away with both machines instead of a combo, it's the way to go. Both come with built in mobile bases, so storing them off to the side is easy and really doesn't take up that much room. Just my .02 cents from what I went through with it. :huh:


----------



## Horndogger1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Forget about combo tools - I always buy a tool which is dedicated to only one task and has a proven history of superior results, I own a Jet 6" jointer which costs under $700 and does a great job at jointing wood. I would recommend this tool to anyone. I also own a Delta 12" thickness plainer which was approx. $400. I purchased this tool because it was advertised not to snipe the ends of the wood, but it does. If I had to do it over again, I would purchase the 13" DeWalt for under $600. People who own this portable machine have given it a good rating. With either machine snipping can be minimized by extending the length of the infeed table. If your shop is small this machine can be stored on a strong shelf or on top of another tool.


----------



## Dak (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the jet combo. Very good for the money. Not made for heavy duty use but for ocasional surfacing and jointing it does a fine job.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the Grizzly 12" combo machine. It is a fantastic machine. It does exactly what it is supposed to. 

Pro
It has a spherical cutter head, almost no tear out.
The jointer gets the stock so flat that when squaring the edge the stock sucks right up to the fence.
Dust collection is much better than other jointer planers that I have used.
I don't know how else to put it, but it just works.


Complaints
The dust ports are S & D 4" sizing.
The change over between jointer and planer takes a minute or two.
The planer table elevation crank is metric. (A bit more than 3/32" per revolution)


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

NickSaw76 said:


> Are all Jointer/Planer combo machines pretty much like this? Or are there other brands that offer a more robust higher quality design?


Check out the Hammer A3 series.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnK007 said:


> Check out the Hammer A3 series.


Funny that you should say that...

I looked very hard at the Hammer A3. I even did the touchy feely at AWFS. Absolutely a fine machine. However at about $1300 more than the Grizzly 634XP it was hard to justify. And the Grizzly has a spiral cutter head.

I think that the actual cost difference is closer to $1200 now. 

The big thing with the Hammer A3 is that change over is probably 45 seconds while the Grizzly is a bit more than a minute.


----------



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think i'm going to just get a jointer and planer separate. If I get a mobie base, atleast for the Jointer, I can store it under my long workbench. I'm thinking about getting the Grizzly 15" planer w/ spiral cutter head. My dad has a Grizzly 20" w/ a spiral cutter head and I love it. I just want my own because he lives pretty far away for me to use it. Not sure about the Jointer, I may try and pick one up used. I see alot of them on craigslist for decent prices. Thanks again for the input on the combo machines.


----------

